

Encapsulating internal APIs in JDK 9 - alblue
http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/jigsaw-dev/2015-August/004433.html

======
alblue
It looks like along with the proposed JEP 260 [1] they will leave

* sun.misc.Cleaner

* sun.misc.Signal

* sun.misc.SignalHandler

* sun.misc.Unsafe

* sun.reflect.Reflection::getCallerClass

* sun.reflect.ReflectionFactory

[1] [http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/260](http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/260)

